# 20LB Turkey -- Help



## mijpa

I had already purchased this turkey and was unaware of the Danger zone issue. I was wondering if i crank the heat on my electric smoker to 325degrees would that get me out of the danger zone? If so, how long should i smoke the bird? Is it 20minutes per LB? thus, a 20 lb should be smoked about 4 hours? 


                              Thanks Mike


----------



## homebrew & bbq

What kind of smoker are you using? I've got an MES and I don't thinking doing a 20-lb bird in it would be a problem with the danger zone issue. The higher heat is a good idea AND it will give you crispier skin.

You might want to consider spatchcocking your turkey if you are concerned. Check this link out if you are interested. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=spatchcock

I would suggest not stuffing a turkey so the heat and smoke can get to the inside and the outside of the bird. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## walking dude

i imagine DJ Deb will be along to offer help also

but she also calls spatchcocking........swashbuckeling..........LMAO

sorry dear........could'nt help it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








d88de


----------



## deejaydebi

Hiya Sweetie!

The theroy is you smoke at 230 to 250 degrees - normally! That is why the small birds - to long in the danger zone!

When I first came here a year ago (time flies) everyone did turkeys "Low and Slow." I did it too but I hated the rubbery skin. My smoker will easily go up to 500 degrees if I want it to too so I cranked it up to 375 degrees (just like my oven) and it was great! I now do turkeys just like I did in the oven but get the benefit of the smokey flavor! 

I have done several 18 to 23 pound turkeys in my smokers at 375 degrees with no problems!

That being said: _If you can maintain higher temperatrues in the 350 to 375 degree range_ in your smokers you are no longer limited to a small 12 pound turkey! It's now an oven with smoke and just as safe as cooking the bird in the oven.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Turkey.htm


----------



## richtee

Also yer math is off. 20 lbs @ 20 Min/Lb = 6.5 hours. But we cook by temp, not time. Time is an estimate only. Min 165Â° in deep breast and/or thigh, and after the other day when we pulled one at 165Â°...go to 170-175Â°. It was done, but not 'cooked".


----------



## mijpa

Well i think i am screwed! I am up since 5:30 to prep and i just noticed that my smoker only goes up to 275degrees. So now I am wooried that it will be in the danger zone way to long. What do you all think?


----------



## richtee

Hmmm... Try wrapping your smoker ina natural fiber carpet, or something that'll take a bit of temp. I had mine at 275 last nighthere, in 25° weather... and above all, don't panic!

Oh and 275'll prolly work just fine...BTW. Long as ya hit 140-ish within 4 hours I hear tell


----------



## richtee

Also..you COULD consider "spatchcocking" it Cut the spine out and lay it flat...heat penetrates ALOT faster that way.


----------



## mijpa

It is about 45 degrees outside and will go up to 65-75 during hte day here in arizona. weird thing is my smoker only goes up to 275 sorta freaked me out. i got the 20lb bird for 10bucks so won't be much of a loss fiancially.

just the bummer and worry of eating it when i have a chance of getting my kids/ wife sick! That's what got me disturbed. I will moniter the danger zone and hopefully it will not be in that zone for more then the 4 hours you told me about, If so do i just chuck the bird?


----------



## richtee

If it's pushing the 4 hours and no where near the 140, fire up the oven to 350 or so and finish. I guess as long as you get 4 hours on the smoker, that would be enough for a good smoke flavor anyhow. just plan on an oven finish, perhaps. Less stress!


----------



## mijpa

Man, I am frustrated big times. I really appreciate your replys and this forum. It has been in the smoker for 1hr and the temp is at 245 with an internal temp of the bird at 84. Should i open the vent up on my masterbuilt electric smoker will that heat it up more or let heat out?


----------



## richtee

Hmm nope  leave it shut down almost all the way. Let it go another hour, Bud... Crack a beer. You ALWAYS have the option of the oven if it looks close!

Electrics do not depend on incoming air to stoke the heat <fire>. A small amount of updraft is required to keep the smoke fresh inside tho, don't want stale smoke hangin' round.


----------



## pigcicles

I did a 19.98 (20 lb) bird yesterday. I smoked it at 275Âº - 300Âº most of the way through. I kicked up the heat at the end to help on the skin. It took just under 6 hrs for the whole bird to get to 170ish. You'll be fine where you are at. If you get nervous about the temp then put it in the oven.


----------



## richtee

Thanks for the backup Piggie! Poor guy's a wreck  ;{)
Been there done that tho. It IS fustrating when ya don't know.


----------



## mijpa

Current status smoker temp 246 internal bird temp 120 2 hours into it. I might have hope. If i do get out of the danger zone with in the 4 hours that's great. Not sure how long it will take to cook the bird using the smoker at a smoker temp of 246? Thanks for all the replys! Yes I am a wreck.


----------



## richtee

It'll take till you get to 170 in the thigh or deep breast. Yer right on target!


----------



## pigcicles

Hang in there mijpa. You got it whooped. At my temps yesterday it took 18 min per pound to finish. You should end up around 20 - 25 minutes per pound or 6.5 to 8.3 hrs depending on how steady you run. If that estimate on time is too long - consider moving it to the 350Âº oven after the 140Âº mark. 

Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## mijpa

Well i believe i'm in the safe zone? Internal temp is at 140 that is almost 3 hours into it. Your going to think i'm crazy but is it cooking to fast


----------



## pescadero

Mij:

I have been watching and reading this thread, all the way along.  I found  it fascinating because I have sure been there and been through this myself.  I think we all have, so you are not alone.

The advice Rich and Pigs have been giving you, is right on target.  You have been following their lead and it appears they have lead you through this thing and into 'the light'.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You did all the right things, starting with the most important thing and that was asking for help.  Then trusting enough to follow their help.  I know you learned something and this will carry forward to future smokes.  So, it has been a 'Win/Win' situation.

Good job !!

Now just one thing.  I know you are a little rattled, but don't forget to take a couple of pictures and let us see the results.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Skip


----------



## mijpa

Ok Now I am really leary I have the probe set deep in the breast the smoker has been aroud 265 eventually climbed up to 270 4 hrs into this and i am reading 170from the probe which has been tested. So this 20lb BIRD ONLY TOOK 4 HRS TO SMOKE AT AN AVERAGE SMOKER TEMP OF 265 DEGREES???


----------



## meowey

You could move your probe to another place in the bird, or confirm with another thermo.  A test cut into the bird would also confirm whether the bird is done.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## mijpa

Started to really doubt all i've done so i pulled the probe and reinserted it on the otherside of the bird  in the breast next to the breast bone and it is reading 169 yet the bird still really looks juicy could be all the butter not sure if it's that or raw jiuce waiting to kill us???


----------



## meowey

If the juices are running clear, that is also a good sign that the bird is done.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## mijpa

The skin looks brown in some places but not all


----------



## richtee

Wow... hmm Well, like Meowey said... if it's clear juice, yer fine. Tent it and let ir rest, or cooler it for later consumption!

Make sure to check thigh temp I guess, just in case.


----------



## mijpa

I feel really domb but I'm not sure where the thigh is


----------



## richtee

The heavy meat around where the drumstix attach.
And by cooler, I meant to foil it, wrap n a BIG towel, and put into a dry cooler...not ice... :{)


----------



## mijpa

:} I got that one. No Ice!  It is on the counter juices are clear 20lb bird took about 4hrs at a low temp {go figure} I will let it rest for 1 hour with foil on it. The wife is going to have to help me take a picture to post. I hope it is OK! Never the less I want to thank you all for your HELP.


----------



## richtee

My pleasure. Bet it's DELICIOUS!


----------



## richtee

And I MIGHT just double check the accuracy of the thermom you were reading grill/smoker temp with. Were you reading the standard gauge on the smoker itself for that temp?


----------



## mijpa

We rapped bird in foil wrapped in towles and put in cooler for later at least2-3 hrs later. should still be warm { I hope} Will post at that time. Does this plan sound ok to you all?


----------



## mijpa

Yes i was using the guage on the smoker to determine the smoker temp and i have a digital guage for the meat


----------



## richtee

BINGO!  Now about that thermom ya used for smoker temp?


----------



## richtee

BINGO. I'll bet a dozen donuts that gauge is 50 or more degrees low!


----------



## richtee

Geez   one more bingo and I WIN!  hahaha..oh my...I kill me!


----------



## richtee

If ya like crispy skin, and had it going into the foil, you may lose it in there. If ya want, heat up the oven to 400 and pop the bird in there 10-15 min to help re-crisp the skin.


----------



## mijpa

The skin was still rubbery even though it was a nice color of brown. Legs didn't seem to want to pull off easily yet the temp read good in the breast and in the thigh. I will get another thermometer for smoke temp.


----------



## richtee

It will continue to 'cook" in the cooler. Yer fine, as long as the temps were in the 170's. Crisp it up just before serving if ya wanna


----------



## deejaydebi

Hi sweetie sorry I missed most of you smoke. I definately think your cooker thermometer is off - no way that 20 pouns bird cooked in 4 hours at 275!

I do beleive the brine makes it cook faster than a dry bird but that was way faster than it should have cooked. Must have been more like 370 degrees!

If the skin came out rubbery the fat wasn't rendered out of the skin. Put it in a 400 degree oven for about 10 minutes. Probably to short a cooking time.

I've had birds average 15 minutes/lb but 5 minutes/lb? You must have a microwave GOSM! I think you need to put that bird in the oven for awhile. I suspect you'll find spots near the thick part of the breast where the bone sticks up and places on the leg and thighs that are dark pink and not done.

IMHO I'd rather over cook a bird than under cook one!


----------



## mijpa

OK Folks Since I sweated out about 10lbs during my smoke let alone changing my draws a few times i managed to eat about 12LBS of turkey mysekf.  :}

When we pulled it and started carving eating pieces while carving {everbody does that} pieces were melting in our mouthes. However when the bird cooled down white meat was pretty dry. The skin had most of the smoke flavor meat didn't have enough even though i put wood chips in every 15 - 20 minutes for 4 hrs. couldn't really eat the skin do to rubber was to hungry to throw it in the oven to crisp up the skin.

over all i give this a rating of 6 or 7 do to the dry white meat and rubbery skin and not enough smoke flavor on the meat. The familey really dug it they scarfed it down.  Just wanted to thank everyones help this forum seems real family like. thanks to you all.

I will have the wife dwn load the pictures when she gets a chance.

Once again thanks everyone.


----------



## walking dude

did you brine and/or inject the bird?

brining REALLY helps out with the moisture AND taste of the bird


least it did for mine thursday.........one of the best ever.......or so folks told me........i can take or leave turkey........but i like to make it for others


d88de


----------



## richtee

Wooo...not bad then eh? next time pick a 12Lb or so bird, and then you'll be settin' pretty. 20 Lbs is a bigazz bird! I din't think the skin would crisp,  but put in in tomarrow!
And get a 'mometer for the smoker temp.


----------



## mijpa

OK. Here our my 2 pictures of my bird that almost had me jump in front of a train


----------



## mijpa

I did both. I think it was just in to long even though it only took 4hrs to cook a 20LB bird.  Whats up with that??????


----------



## deejaydebi

Was that a coke up the butt bird or just sprayed with coke and apple juice?

Next time try the brine! It makes it moist for days! I still can't get over 5 minutes per pound! That's got to be a record!


----------



## mijpa

That was just 1 bottel of coke and some apple juice in the pan. I didn't want to keep opening the door to spray because i was worried I would loose tomuch heat. I did also inject your recipe


----------



## deejaydebi

No brine hough - ah well next time!


----------



## mijpa

I did brine it for 24 hrs. and injected it. sorry if I confused you.


----------



## richtee

Soo...flavor OK and completely done eh? Man I wonder what temps you were actually at. Let us know when you get another thermom for the grill temp, eh?


----------



## mijpa

Will do. I just don't understand how the temp could be hotter then the unit can put out?


----------



## cherokee

Wow I need advise.  Put my20 pounder on this morn at 2am.  To be ready for lunch.
Two hours later it was at 160 degrees at 250 .  I cut it back to 235 and it's now at 181.  I can't figure why the temp increased so fast, help


----------



## carterdd11

Is your probe in the deep part of the breast and not touching a bone?


----------



## bird

I have been smoking brisket and turkeys for over 22 years now my best friend taught me before he passed away, but anyway I have smoke a 20 pound turkey every thanksgiving and Christmas for my family and their is 20 of use. I have a cast iron smoker fire box on this side away from the meat. I build my fire so it ranges from about 225 to 250 and I keep it that way threw out the cooking process, then I lay my turkey in and next to the turkey I have a old bread pan you know  deep one fill it full of water this help keep moisture in the air and around the turkey and also I have a spray bottle that I spray on the turkey every so often maybe once a hour. I just moisten the bird don't drown it, I let it cook up to 8 to 12 hours, I use either oak wood and some hickory chips or pecan wood and even black walnut wood, sometimes I might cook the bird 4 to 6 hours and then finish in the oven on a broiler pan with water in the bottom of it. I don't use a rub or anything like that I put some Cavender's, salt and pepper and a little garlic powder on and that's it, Might not be the best way but we all like.


----------



## bigblue57

Thank you for the help on  a bird that is 20lbs 4 -5 hours clear juice


----------



## cadillacman

Good day after thanksgiving, I just want to thank all for the iformation in this thread.  I was able to successfully smoke a 20 lb turkey yesterday and it was awesome.  I thawed it in the fridge, injected with a cajun injection, rubbed with a belgian white rub and did it "beer can" style with orange juice.  It actually took only 3.5 hours at temps between 300 and 350 using the occasional apple chunk.  I was using my Masterbuilt charcoal/propane vertical smoker with a very simple modification to the chip pan and replacement bayou classic regulator.  Without these posts I don't think I could have pulled it off and we thank you!













image.jpeg



__ cadillacman
__ Nov 27, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ cadillacman
__ Nov 27, 2015


----------



## gwirchak

Cadillacman said:


> Good day after thanksgiving, I just want to thank all for the iformation in this thread. I was able to successfully smoke a 20 lb turkey yesterday and it was awesome. I thawed it in the fridge, injected with a cajun injection, rubbed with a belgian white rub and did it "beer can" style with orange juice. It actually took only 3.5 hours at temps between 300 and 350 using the occasional apple chunk. I was using my Masterbuilt charcoal/propane vertical smoker with a very simple modification to the chip pan and replacement bayou classic regulator. Without these posts I don't think I could have pulled it off and we thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ cadillacman
> __ Nov 27, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ cadillacman
> __ Nov 27, 2015


Wow!  that looks beautiful and mighty Tasty! Cadillacman!  I will be smoking my first one this Sunday. wish me luck and thanks for the View!.


----------



## jkenow

Whats the danger zone you are referring too with turkey?


----------

